# Vibrant (Rooted ICS) is it worth buying a new phone (galaxy 3) for offical ICS and faster hardware?



## plasticslug

Asking 90% of the general population who are on stock Froyo vibrant will tell you hands down that buying the S3 with ICS is the best decision you can make, and they would be 100% correct.

But I am asking rooted users if moving from one ICS to a new phone with official ICS is worth it. Yes it will be snappier, load up quicker and get hung up less often, but essentially it will still the exact same thing my rooted vibrant can do on ICS (internet, music, netflix, video, camera, games etc).

I moved over to a prepaid plan $65 saving near $40 a month than my contract rate, so if I do buy a new phone its going to paid cash and keep a monthly prepaid plan, it would save me over 1000 over 2 years.


----------



## dougfresh

If I was on stock froyo on my Vib, I would shoot myself. 90% of the population on froyo ...I don't think exists if you're on a forum like Rootz? I'm hanging tight with my 959 for a few more months on JB and definitely longer when ZenJB comes along. I have also went to a $40 prepaid and I can't fathom paying $110 again for service. Stick with it for a while since we have some good development on it.


----------



## plasticslug

^ what carrier are you using? I am on T-mobile for now but considering straight talk


----------



## dougfresh

On Simple Mobile. $40 is unlimited everything and $50 is unlimited everything 4g. $40 is best for us. SM uses T-Mobile towers


----------



## lapdog01

Getting an S3 is a luxury, not a necessity. That being said I have both..love my Vibe ( zenified) but the Gs3 is a different animal altogether. If you are.happy with your vibe..hang on 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## Woody

I agree. I love my Vibe and always will. It's what I learned most of what I know (arguably not much







). Kind of like your first girlfriend. She will always hold a special place in your heart, but as you move on you always remember the good times and bad times.

Plus, I think there is something really special around the corner in store for the Vibe. Just keep it for awhile longer and you could be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## 12paq

Why would anyone buy an SGS3 and keep it ICS? AOKP JB 4.1.4 is fantastic in the S3. Lol.

I would also agree on Woodrube's assessment of the Vibrant, and more. Because of the Vibrant I still have an amazing intellectual hobby and many amazing friends who share so many things with me. For example, I can't tell you how many Android developer friends of mine are Photographers, something I do for a living and love to teach.

I am not over stating this. I have been fighting a crippling illness for the last two+ years and I was a very outdoors athletic person. Android introduced me into a world of thought and research and an intellectual community that I could have never imagined. I cannot tell you how important the Vibrant has been to me.

That said, when I saved my pennies and waited for my contract to end and waited for the right time for the right phone with the best dev support, I jumped on the SGS3. I have no regrets..

I do miss you guys, though... even Woodrube, lol.


----------



## manus ferrera

I'm keeping my phone until it either breaks or the galaxy nexus drops to $300. A galaxy nexus for about 300 it doesn't get much better than that I can't see paying 600-700 for an S3 that's just me though.

Sent from my SGH-T959 using RootzWiki


----------



## Woody

12paq said:


> I do miss you guys, though... even Woodrube, lol.


Wait. What? Did I do something wrong sometime? Or is it because I came to the scene later than most?


----------



## dougfresh

I read that Woody also and I thought it was fight words. But perhaps it's a joke bra.


----------



## 12paq

Woodrube said:


> Wait. What? Did I do something wrong sometime? Or is it because I came to the scene later than most?


Of course it's a joke! Lol


----------



## Woody

That's what I thought but then I started the think back and if I had pissed you off in my younger days. Then I realized that it probably was because I was coming in when you were going out. You're an OG and been around since early TW and EDT days.


----------



## 12paq

Yeah, ha ha! 
Sorry, sarcasm is tough to convey on forums. My fault.

Woodrube, I only tease those I like!


----------



## dougfresh

I didn't know you were Don Ashcroft, 12 paq lolol. I love all your photography on G+







Amazing bro


----------

